# Windows Vista auf Acer-Notebook -> Automatsiche CD-Laufwerk-öffnung ausschalten?



## Layna (22. August 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe gerade festgestellt das mein Laptop, wenn ich aus versheen auf das CD-laufwerk gehe und keine CD drinne ist die CD-Schublade öffnet.
Es tut mir ja whansinnig  leid für die entwickler dieses Features.. aber ich WILL das gar nicht!
Finde leider auch nicht wo es aus geht... ist da jemand schlauer?

Layna


----------

